# Grand river wildlife preserve opening day?



## betterthanfrank (Mar 25, 2011)

Was looking to go dove hunting on opening day at the grand river wildlife preserve. Was wondering if any one has went hunting there on opening day. I've heard its packed for pheasant. I'm not the kind of guy who likes getting pelted with shot. Just wondering if there are a lot of people there.


----------



## LABSandDUCS (Mar 20, 2007)

betterthanfrank said:


> Was looking to go dove hunting on opening day at the grand river wildlife preserve. Was wondering if any one has went hunting there on opening day. I've heard its packed for pheasant. I'm not the kind of guy who likes getting pelted with shot. Just wondering if there are a lot of people there.


There will be plenty of people there if the fields get planted. on another note you need people to keep birds moving.


----------



## LABSandDUCS (Mar 20, 2007)

betterthanfrank said:


> Was looking to go dove hunting on opening day at the grand river wildlife preserve. Was wondering if any one has went hunting there on opening day. I've heard its packed for pheasant. I'm not the kind of guy who likes getting pelted with shot. Just wondering if there are a lot of people there.


----------



## LABSandDUCS (Mar 20, 2007)

There will be plenty of people there. On another note you need people to keep birds moving. Scouting helps


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

A lot depends if they got some fields planted with all the rains , getting out in august will help by seeing what fields are in crops. I went years ago some fields are busier than others .


----------

